# 05 gto headers



## edd916_gtoLS2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello everyone i am new here so sorry if i dnt know much. Anyways my question is i have a 2005 gto (stock) and was wondering if i wanted to get aftermarket headers what would be the way to go n what size. I see websites say 3" pipes n 1 3/4 idk wat tjat means lol i get the 3" though. Also is there a specific mesurement i should look for to fit the block or any aftermarket will fit made for that car. With that said would i need new cats simce it will be aftermarket headers or can.i use stock. And last but not least is H pipe better or X pipe. My friend sqid to get single chambers but idk wat he means by that. Can anyone help plz. Thank you n hope everyone has a happy new year :cheers


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

edd916_gtoLS2 said:


> Hello everyone i am new here so sorry if i dnt know much. Anyways my question is i have a 2005 gto (stock) and was wondering if i wanted to get aftermarket headers what would be the way to go n what size. I see websites say 3" pipes n 1 3/4 idk wat tjat means lol i get the 3" though. Also is there a specific mesurement i should look for to fit the block or any aftermarket will fit made for that car. With that said would i need new cats simce it will be aftermarket headers or can.i use stock. And last but not least is H pipe better or X pipe. My friend sqid to get single chambers but idk wat he means by that. Can anyone help plz. Thank you n hope everyone has a happy new year :cheers


You can get shorty headers but they are a waste of time. Take a look at Kooks and ARH. Both will offer cats and two sizes of pipes. Depending on if your changing heads and adding a forced induction of some type use the 1 7/8. otherwise the 1 3/4 will work just fine. 

http://www.kookscustomheaders.com/category.php?cname=Headers&cid=1&sname=General Motors&sid=51&pname=GTO (LS1/LS2)&pnid=60
04-06 Pontiac GTO

As far as H or X it depends on the sound you want. Do a search on you tube and you can hear them .


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Your buddy is probably talking about mufflers with the single chamber thing. That depends on your taste but single chambers are way too loud for a street car IMO. As stated above long tube headers are worth more, shorties are OK but don't really do much. 1-3/4" primaries are good for most cars unless you plan to add a 'charger later on. Kooks and American Racing Headers are two very good headers but pricey. I have Pacesetters and they are nice and carry a much lower price tag, but they are regular mild steel instead of stainless. I have coated versions and they fit well and are holding up very nicely, but I don't DD my car.


----------



## edd916_gtoLS2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well thanks that helpped out alot.  is there a way i can add more upgrades that arent to pricey for now or will it all be pricey since they dnt make gtos no more.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll echo what B-ville said. 1-3/4" primaries are plenty for stock to mid power level & displacement cars. Any good set of heades should have a 3" collector. Good headers that won't corrode are pricey but well worth it IMO and the base for every mod that comes after it. Buy used for a bargain. Having an LS2 you could find a shop that knows how to port your intake manifold to free up some extra ponies. Also you can get a good OTRCAI. That's about all without going into the motor. 

Don't forget, anything worth doing is also going to require being retuned.


----------



## edd916_gtoLS2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone now time to look for some headers n save up n then have my baby walling down the streets to break everyones necks


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

The search at the top of the screen is your best friend. You can look almost anything up from shorties vs. long tubes to x-pipe vs. h-pipe ect.


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

Long tubes are the way to go if you can afford it, and the install since there's a lot more work compared to the shorties. Good luck whichever route you take.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Good advise has already been given above... next up, pricing

Headers : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## edd916_gtoLS2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick question how do you make new forums i forgot how. And also i might as well ask here. Idk if you guys have had trouble with your gto but my engine light came on a couple hours ago and i scaned it and it told me kwp2000 and iso9141 idk what that means but ive been searching and i thnk the 2000 is the software but i have no clue what the other one it. Also it said erro link so im assuming i didnt get a code but everything runs fine. But my xpipe is blown n i have one pipe conected n another one just broke of so im wondering if that could be a problem. Do any of you guys get hat code please help thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

To start a new thread go to the proper sub forum. You're currently in '04 - '06 GTO General Discussion. Click on the link I provided. In the upper left hand side you'll see a gray box that contains New Topic. Click that button and away you go. Just put in a title and your question in the text box.

2004-2006 GTO General Discussion - Pontiac GTO Forum

Welcome to the forum.....


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would like to see imperical proof that shorties are a "waste of time". I know LT will yeild more horse but on mildly modded motors I don't think the gains are head and shoulders above a similar shorty install.

Compare apples to apples. The cat putting on LTs has to put on LT headers, mids AND get a tune. Most cats putting on Shorties put on JUST the headers and do not get the high flow mids nor a tune. Based on conversations with Dustin over at JBA the claim is that their JBA long tube headers catted mids, and a proper tune will only yeild 5-7 more HP over their shorty headers, catted mids and a proper tune. I contend that the results would be the same comparing their shorty header to the big names in LT land.

Will you gain more with LT...yes. Are shorties a waste of time...not if done properly. The ease of install and major difference in cost makes doing shorties a very viable option.

Most shops can install the mids and the header in 2-3 hours for shorties. The install time most shops are quoting me, one is a well known GM LS motor specilist in the CT area, quoted 4-5 hours to install LTs. 

I say there is MUCH to be gained by doing a shorty header install along with mids and a tune.

'Moe


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

What is the horsepower gain with LT and a tune?


----------



## RDrake (Feb 5, 2013)

I went with coated KOOKS 1 7/8' deals are out there you just gotta search. Hard.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Long tubes will net a few more HP the shorties. They do have different power bands due to the way the scavage. Long tubes will show better gains for mid-high RPM while shorties will show better gains in the low to mid RPMs. Long tubes also sound badass.

Either way get them Hot Jet Coated to lower engine bay temps and also keep the exhaust gas temps up to flow as fast as possible.



Gotagoat said:


> What is the horsepower gain with LT and a tune?


Stock with just LT and tune will net you approx 25-30rwhp.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Until you get a good tune to go with the headers your just burning money more than rubber. Factory tune is synced with the stock setup so the computer won't curve a lot even with the extra air flow. Easy startup mods are better fluids, cold air intake, and a cat back is say.


----------

